# Yuri Heaven [adult]



## no1wammy (Dec 5, 2006)

Greetings, furry lovers from all over the world. My name is no1wammy. I am the proud owner and administrator of my upcoming website Yuri Heaven, an anime yuri fandom site showcasing the best of fanart and fanfiction from all over the world.

As the webmaster of Yuri Heaven, my job is to select artists who have delivered quality works of art that are sensual, stunning, and erotic in nature. Those people in particular will be selected personally to have their best masterpieces archived on the Art Exhibit. In addition, they will have the privilege and the honor to do an exclusive art commission for my website.

Check out these two samples courtesy of my website:

(*Adult: Must be 18+. DO NOT REPOST.*)

Umbreon Xandra & Flarey by Average & Bludgeon
Angel (King Of Fighters) & Bunny Femm by Serge Virus X

This is just a sample of what is to come from the dream site of all dream sites.

Although my website is currently under construction, Yuri Heaven is pretty much active. You can read up on the latest news and updates by going to:

http://www.yuriheaven.com

You can reach me at IM or by email anytime by going to this page.

I look forward to working with FurAffinity and all the best artist in here. Cheers! 

- no1wammy


----------



## Larathen (Dec 5, 2006)

ew lesbos

):


----------



## javeir (Dec 6, 2006)

i love it they are great


----------

